
Lex Fridman's Tesla Autopilot Mileage Statistics and Charts - Osiris30
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/10/14/lex-fridmans-tesla-autopilot-mileage-statistics-charts/
======
melling
Direct link to Lex’s Blog:

[https://lexfridman.com/tesla-autopilot-miles-and-
vehicles/](https://lexfridman.com/tesla-autopilot-miles-and-vehicles/)

Tesla will reach 2 billion autopilot miles this year c

